# IUI After Miscarriage



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi girls, just wanted to know if anyone else has found there selves in this situation. 

I and DH have been ttc for just over three years, we were diagnosed with unexplained infertility and tried numerous rounds of Clomid. We were meant to be having IVF/IUI in Sept/Oct 09 depending on what we wanted to. However by March this year we weren’t so sure that we wanted to go ahead as we needed a break from the pressure. 

During the break I managed to get a natural BFP but sadly miscarried. We are back at the clinic in three weeks, where their going to look into any possible causes for our loss.

What I want to know is, do you think that IUI would be a good choice for us? I really don't want to wait another three years to get pregnant again. We can privately do egg share IVF for the almost the same cost as IUI! 

Have any of you been in a similar situation? Greatly appreciate any  


 to all


----------



## l79 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi  

With a few minor changes I could have written your post!! We've also been ttc'ing for 3 years, and I got pg naturally in April but also miscarried, at 8+2 weeks. We've just had our 3rd iui last week after a few months break. My dh has low morphology.

The rates of success for IUI vary according to the fertility issue, for us they are quite low given the sperm issues. But, I think Im right in saying that for unexplained they are higher? Whatever the sperm sample is, it is improved through the washing process, so that gives the swimmers a boost, and if your cycles are medicated then your cycle is given an extra push too. Iui is far less invasive that ivf. 

I think its worth a shot. I got fed up of people saying 'at least you know you can get pg!' after my mmc, but you do have that to hold on to. At least with iui they are selecting the best swimmers and the whole thing is monitored more closely.  Thats great that they are looking into reasons for your mc, we didnt have that. I hope you manage to find peace from any answers they give you. 

Good luck to you, Lucy.


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi thanks for your reply, I knew there must be someone out there in a similar situation lol. That’s good to hear, we haven't really spoken about IUI as we thought that none of it appeared to be working anyway,  for some reason I feel more comfortable with IUI but not really sure which would be better. 

I'm too so fed up with people saying at least you know you can! Yes I know there was a silver lining there, however I would still rather be pregnant, than where I am right now  

I see you've just had another round of IUI, lots of   to you


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi  

I agree with Lucy, IUI is worth a shot, I too had an early m/c while waiting for our first IUI and also got so fed up with people telling me to look at the good side, at least we know it can happen   We were told by our consultant however that it improved our chances of the IUI working and should definately have a couple of goes before we even consider IVF as it is a much more invasive procedure.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do    xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm really sorry for your m/c ladies. It's very hard I know.

I had  9 cycles of Clomid with no success and moved to IUI with inject-able drugs rather than Clomid and got a BFP right away.

Unfortunately we lost out daughter after she was born early and lived for 3 hours. If your Doc is investigating your m/c that's great as we got no investigations after our early labour other than a list of things we have to watch out for next time. Sounds like you have a good consultant honey.

I would advocate IUI and we were told it has around a 5-15 % success rate for people like me - PCOS but where the OH has good sperm samples. 

I wish you all the luck in the world with your appointment and hope that you are able to make the decision without too much stressing.

Take care
Lu
x


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Shemonkey thanks for your opinion, Ultimately we'll wait to see what the consultant thinks, its just good to hear what you guys have to say  

Sorry to read of your chem pregnancy, life can be so cruel!  and of your neg IUI. Like you've stated it WILL work next month   

Lu McG - Hi firstly may I say I'm so sorry to read of what you've gone through, I can't even begin to imagine how hard its been   

The Clomid did everything it was supposed to, expect producing a pregnancy lol! I would be keen to not use Clomid if we went for IUI but that’s all things to discuss. We are very lucky to have a good  , If your in Leics what clinic are you under? Your just down the road from me!! 

Thanks for the luck wishes,   and the best of luck to you too x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi LTGL

I was also in a very similar situation to yourself, Clomid did not do too much, and I let them prescribe me it time after time without much evidence that it was making me ovulate. I had an early miscarriage whilst off clomid and then the first round of injectable drugs in preparation for iui worked. Push your consultant for all your options, don't let them fob you off and keep the faith.  xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi there!

I would definitely go for the iui, if I were you.

Like you, I was ttc for 3 years, unexplained, with 6 months Clomid all to no avail. I was keen to get on to IVF, rather than 'wasting time' with IUI, as stats seemed not great for unexplained infertility. nevertheless, I decided to have a crack at it, and I got pregnant on my second IUI, but lost that one, but then got pregnant again naturally immediately afterwards!

Sadly, I lost that one as well, but I am hoping to start treatment again soon, and I am pleased to have got pregnant twice (especially given that I have never even had a pregnancy scare in the last twenty years) as it does give me some hope

IUI is much less involved and invasive than IVF, and one could speculate as to whether my first iui in some way prepared me for natural pregnancy.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi there - just wanted to say give it a go as you never know - DH & I got pg with DD just as we started to embark on tests after a year of ttc.  After she was born we did not use any protection & I got pg two years after she was born - sadly that ended in m/c.  We started ttc again 2 years after that and were diagnosed as 'unexplained'.  We were advised to try IUI before IVF as the chances of getting pg over 3 cycles of IUI is slightly more than one cycle of IVF (so I was told) and the cost of 3 cycles of IUI would be cheaper than one cycle of IVF.  We were luck and got pg with our twin boys on our second cycle of IUI.

Consider your clinics statistics though & it is worth looking around.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Amanda x


----------



## sianni78 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi I am due to start my 1st round of IUI and injections on 6th Oct 09 following 2mcs and 6&half yrs TTC, I have had 1 round of Clomid this month so am in 2ww at the moment but not getting my hopes up,we have also been put on the waiting list for IVF as at the moment it a year from referral to treatment so our Fertility Nurse is being Pro Active in case IUI doesn't work... I think you should Def consider IUI anything is worth a shot!!!! Good Luck Hope it all works out xxxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi FFs

I too am due to start IUI next week having had humira for immune issues which worked.  I am now being advised to have IUI, having had 4 miscarriages over the past 2.5 years.  Am very hopeful, but am receiving no stimulants during my natural cycle.  Anyone can share similar experience?

Lulu, I am deeply sorry for the loss of your baby girl, but what incredible news that you have had a BFP!  Sorry for the losses of the other girls here, I know how hard it is. 

Love and luck to all those out there trying  

Tutu xx


----------

